# In Spain now......



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place........ can't find the related sticky.
We've been staying at Camping La Garrofa for the last 2 months and expect to be here until early Jan when we'll be off to see Ray (Detourer) prior to Morocco tour mid Jan after which we'll be back at Garrofa until early April.
La Garrofa is about 2 miles West of Almeria and is right on the beach. Up to 50% discount thru the winter.
Looks like Spain has been having some pretty awful weather according to the TV........ not so in Almeria, must be a micro climate here as apart from very light rain for a couple of days last month and same again yesterday it's been wall-to-wall sunshine. Average daytime temp 24C.
I can access MHF from my phone but for some reason I'm unable to post so we're in a Cybercafe at the minute.
Anyone else planning to be down this way at any point?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Hub

Looks like you are enjoying yourself, you lucky so and so. Keep us updated and keep checking the mo version, Nuke is working on it

stew


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Hub
You sound as though you are in the same place as me, except mine disappears when I wake up :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Regarding your question about anyone else being local to you please see this Thread as I think that there may be a few coming south soon matey....
Enjoy your trip and maybe we will see you sometime next year.
Have a safe stay

Keith


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Hi Hub
Sounds like your site is just what we're looking for our trip to Spain in Jan - 
any info you can post will be of benefit.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

vicdicdoc, look at your messages

Bob


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, hub

Great to here the weather is better where you are, If you are still online or can reply to this message, do you know what is the availablity on the site will be like from Jan to April as a number of us hopefully will be coming down your way

Brian


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Hi Hub

Yes, we're expecting to be in your area late Dec/ early Jan.

Is your site ok for RV's (9.4m + 3m toad)? And do they allow dogs?

Be good to meet up with you - maybe see you soon.

Bruce


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

*Wall to wall sunshine........*

www.lagarrofa.com to have a look at the campsite.

RV is do-able..... just...... the big rigs get pitches right on the beach if theres room at the time.
Availability is good all thru winter. Generally no need to book unless your van is huge.

The facilities thru the winter here are limited. Fresh bread is available daily on site. The bar is open daily until 16-00hrs and evenings if theres footie being aired on TV. 
It seems that folk either love this site and stay for weeks at time or else they use it as a one-nighter. Our only requirements are a site right on the beach, hot showers and peace and quiet so it´s perfect for us.

We´re in a Cybercafe again and likely won´t be in Almeria until next week so if possible replies are a bit slow then sorry....... it´s coz we´ve gone fishing.

Ho hum.......... it´s a hard life


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Brilliant, thanks for that Hub!

Site looks great. Although an RV, we're only just over 9m long (plus Smart car on Aframe). so would hope they could squeeze us in.

Maybe see you soon!

Cheers

Bruce & Marion


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Rendezvous*

Looks like the site is about to become inundated with us Brits, Hub. I am heading that way around new year, after some time in France with friends for Christmas time. Site quoted sound very good.
Is there room for 3.7 m 'van + car carrying trailer,@ 2.5m ?


----------



## linal (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Hub, 
What ferry did you use after all the carry on with asking to pay again etc.?
We went with A.T. using the tickets issued even tho. ferry agent asked to be paid again to ensure they were valid.
Unfortunatley my 2months or so went quickly and still can't get "the boss" to go for longer so will have to wait till Feb. or Mar.
Enjoy the rest of your hols.

Alex (linal)


----------

